# Cambridge Military hospital



## A slice of Lime (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm a forum (and urbex) newbie and I hope to be fairly active. I've been a photographer for a few years now, doing weddings, events and general stuff and although good fun I wanted something much more interesting. Recently a friend introduced me into derelict places and urbex photog. After a little reading this is very interesting and was really looking forward to my first trip.

So recently I embarked on the first session with a friend. The hospital is local to me and a fairly popular topic on this forum in recent years. Many say the building is a bit dull due to little subjects, but really it isn't. There is plenty to photograph and experiment with.

Below are some of the images i've ended up with and i'm fairly pleased with the results. 

The venue needs masks due to asbestos, also some of the footing is quite sketchy due to rotten floor boards. If you are thinking of going here make sure you consider these two things.

*Edit* Just read more on the guidelines. Seems HDR images are not really for here? I do have the less adventurous images that I can post up also.

Thanks for reading, I hope to share more soon.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool site... more pix please!


----------



## lost (Sep 19, 2011)

Love all the peely paint.


----------



## Janey68 (Sep 19, 2011)

Love the pix, need more tho.....


----------



## maximus (Sep 19, 2011)

lost said:


> Love all the peely paint.



Peely paint porn!!:yes:



Great pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## A slice of Lime (Sep 19, 2011)

Peely really interested me too. Plan a revisit and will have lots more images. I have a few more coming soon that i'll put up here, hopefully tonight.

Hope the HDR hasn't offended. I'll put up some not HDR plain shots too.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice stuff, mate not to over the top  yes well lost needs some help there .............professional help with the peely fetish


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Great stuff thanks for sharing im going to put this one on my list


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great to see this classic being done again..agree,the peely paint is wonderful.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Fantastic photos, Thanks.


----------



## A slice of Lime (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 

Couple of weeks ago I was talking to the guard on the gate. He told me that the MoD had sold the land to a property developer. No timescales were given but its due to be reduced to rubble and a housing estate built. I will try to find out more but its certainly a good reason not to leave it too late for a visit/re-visit.

Here are some more images.


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice, thanks!

TBH I thought this place was already rubble.


----------



## mookster (Sep 20, 2011)

Had a fail here very early in my exploring days and not been back since...need to get back there!

I'd also be surprised to see it demolished seeing as the main building is Grade II listed and in pretty sound condition structurally....check out page 7 on here to see what is listed, it's only the annex buildings which can be demolished http://www.rushmoor.gov.uk/media/adobepdf/i/3/pln0811.pdf


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 20, 2011)

Still looks good, one I've been meaning to visit for a while.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice, any photo's of the outside.


----------



## A slice of Lime (Sep 20, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Nice, any photo's of the outside.



Short answer...No, sorry. I'll be going back and I will get a load then. To be honest this was my first experience at this sort of environment, so I was concentrating on getting in. Once in the camera then came out. 

Think next time i'll be a little more relaxed or composed and will shoot how I would normally

Agree with mookster on the rubble. Grade II so the main stuff will just be gutted with the out buildings removed. I want to find out timescales, great place and if you are coming down from afar the Pyestock NGTE industrial site is a few miles away.


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 20, 2011)

From the pictures it looks like maybe you only did the maternity bit (LMMH)? No access to the main building, or just not shown in your shots?

I loved this place when I explored it more than several years ago. Then we poked our heads under the fence to meet somebody else and got busted big time.


----------



## A slice of Lime (Sep 21, 2011)

® Andy said:


> From the pictures it looks like maybe you only did the maternity bit (LMMH)? No access to the main building, or just not shown in your shots?
> 
> I loved this place when I explored it more than several years ago. Then we poked our heads under the fence to meet somebody else and got busted big time.



You're right Andy just the LMMH. The site as you know is huge! Spent a good couple of hours in this part but could easily do the same if not more in the main hospital. There is plenty to see and photograph there so will try again one day maybe


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Sep 28, 2011)

maximus said:


> Peely paint porn!!:yes:



+1 omnomnom!


----------

